# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  La Parada vs El Gran Mercado Mayorista de Lima

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Abro este tema para que discutamos un poco las diferencias (ventajas y desventajas) entre el mercado de "La Parada" y el nuevo "Gran Mercado Mayorista de Lima", ya que nuevamente entramos en una discusión en la que existen distintos puntos de vista. 
Personalmente, no puedo creer todo el desorden y suciedad que existe en La Parada, como para que alguien sensato dude en mudarse de mercado; aunque como en todo problema de este tipo, existe un factor económico y social entre los comerciantes de La Parada que tampoco se puede ignorar, ya que muchos podrían quedarse sin trabajo una vez hecho el traslado.  
Por otra parte, estoy prácticamente seguro que los consumidores van a preferir comprar en un mercado moderno, limpio y seguro; en vez de un mercado lleno de ratas, ladrones y completamente colapsado por el desorden que impera allí (parece que hubiera pasado el Tsunami)... siempre y cuando los precios no se incrementen por toda esta modernidad, limpieza y seguridad que promete el nuevo Gran Mercado Mayorista de Lima. 
En todo caso, dejo una encuesta para medir quiénes están a favor y quiénes en contra de una traslado de los comerciantes de La Parada, al nuevo Gran Mercado Mayorista de Lima. 
SaludosTemas similares: Pollo baja de precio y se vende hasta en S/ 4.15 en mercado mayorista La Parada Precios de tomate y zanahoria bajan en Mercado Mayorista Nº 1 La Parada Precios de 18 productos bajan hasta en S/ 0.40 en promedio en mercado mayorista de La Parada Precios de alimentos disminuyen en más de 13% en Mercado Mayorista de La Parada Choclo, camote y papa bajan de precio en Mercado Mayorista Nº 1 La Parada

----------


## andre srl

Todos criticamos el estado en que se encuentra el Mercado de la Parada,pero todo esto se debe a la Administración que durante años a estado 
en poder del Municipio de Lima a través de EMMSA ; esta empresa es la que a llevado al colapso al Mercado Mayorista,si no a podido administrar 
la Parada que en comparación con Santa Anita es pequeño ,que podría hacer EMMSA en el Gran Mercado de Santa Anita.

----------


## casilla666

bruno ,yo trabajo en en mercado mayorista " la parada" Y TE PREGUNTO algo ¿si la parada es un caos tremendo y lleno de basura y con mucho desorden ?acaso esa responsabilidad no es del administrador del mercado en este caso  EMMSA ,CADA ves q llevo mercaderia a la parada pago un concepto de SISA que es de aprox 7 soles por tonelada ,ahora en un camion de 20 toneladas son 140 soles aprox ,bien si llevo a la parada 10 camiones al mes  estoy pagando al mercado 1400 soles mensuales ,solo por pesar la mercaderia en la puerta del mercado, yo creo que con ese dinero multiplicado  por todos los camiones que entran a la parada, alcansa y sobra para la limpieza adecuada del mercado ademas de la seguridad tanto interna y externa , 
ahora si la parada es insegura y sucia fuera del mercado,acaso esa no es responsabilidad y tarea del alcalde de la victoria ,por que no hace su trabajo que para eso cobra los impuestos ,ademas de que cobran a los comerciantes menoristas de los alrededores un monto . no pues ,asi no es  
ahora en mi opinion el mercado de santa anita esta muy bonita ,mas amplio ,y definitivamente mas ordenado,pero las condiciones para el traslado no son creo yo las mas justas .primero que el pago sera de 4400 soles mensuales por alquiler,fuera del igv ,con eso llega casi a 5000 soles ,ahora el contrato es solo de un año , osea que cumples tu año y si el mercado es un exito despues de haberlo impulsado podrian sacarte del mercado por que otro postor este dispuesto a pagar mas cantidad,,ahora ellos podrian aumentar la mensualidad cuando le sde la gana ,es decir cumplido tu contrato , no pues asi no . 
debo decir que por lo que he visto los funcionarios de EMMSA  son gente de oficina que no sabe nada de la realidad de la parada, un ejemplo proponen que el horaripo de venta sea desde la medianoche hasta las 6 de la mañana,digo yo , estan acaso todos locos , quien va a venir a comprar al mercado a la media noche ,es que acaso no saben nada del mercado ,la mayoria de clientes q vienen de provincia llegan a partir de las 8  de la mañana y ellos lo quieren cerra  a esa hora  plop.y asi como eso hay varias cosas sin logica .

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## casilla666

EMMSA  es la que ha llevado a la parada a esta situacion , y ahora se le premia con la administracion del nuevo mercado en santa anita ,estamos todos locos ,
al ineficiente se le premia con mas responsabilidades, solo en el peru

----------


## kscastaneda

Por lo que he visto; el problema no es que se pasen; el problema es ADMINISTRATIVO y de condiciones justas para los comerciantes.
¿Porque alquilarlo? no sería mejor hacerlos dueños... y ceder la administración a ellos mismos organizados y bajo la supervisión del municipio respectivo.

----------

taty2bb

----------


## casilla666

gracias dios mio, por fin alguien que opina usando la inteligencia , ing castañeda le agradesco su comentario , si bien es cierto la privatizacion del mercado es un sueño y una lucha que se empezo hace mucho tiempo ,pues no se concreto,ahora, que segun ley esta prohibido. 
es cierto el problem ae sla administracion en el mercado ,la cual es pesima ,les pongo un ejemplo ,si a cualquiera , no vienen a recojer la basura en sus casas , ¿que pasa ? obvio que uno trata de botarlas ya sea cvon u triciclo o con lo que se pueda . pero si no aparece nadie , entonces las calles comienzan a ensuciarse , lamentable mente es la verdad ,estaria bien que un extraño pase por ahi y diga ¿que cochina es esta gente ? pues yo creo que no  ,ya que es la municipalidad la que debe limpiar las calles y recojer la basura ,para eso se le paga ¡ o no ? igual en la parada  ,bueno lo dejo ahi

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Efectivamente pienso que las autoridades son también responsables de la situación de La Parada -y de muchas de las desgracias del país-, pero creo no son los únicos culpables; y soy de los que opina que cuando algo está colapsado, hay que hacer cambios radicales para salir de esa situación. Es verdad que las condiciones pueden ser injustas -porque la verdad no las conozco al detalle- pero el grado de informalidad de La Parada ya no está a la altura de lo que necesita el Perú de hoy, y si hay cosas que mejorar para hacer un traslado sin conflictos ni grandes perjudicados, pues entonces es una oportunidad para que se discutan esos puntos, porque lo que se está formando es otra situación de violencia en el país a la que ya nos estamos acostumbrando.  
En fin, se trata de un tema complicado y por eso lo planteé, así que podemos seguir opinando para conocer los distintos ángulos en que se mira este problema. 
Saludos y gracias por sus comentarios... 
PD: ¡No se olviden de votar en la encuesta por favor!

----------


## andre srl

Todos queremos modernidad pero eso toma su tiempo,no podemos de la noche a la mañana transformar la Parada copiando modelos de mercado de otros paises e imponerlos aca.No es posible que quieran cambiar las costumbres de atencion al publico sin haber siquiera hecho un sondeo o
una encuesta sobre estos cambios,como son la atencion nocturna,al uso de tarjetas de credito,al monto minimo de compra etc.
Entonces,¿no seria mejor que Santa Anita tenga un tiempo de prueba? tiempo en la cual se vaya adecuando al cambio,invitar a los comerciantes a que vayan a vender sus productos ,no cobrandoles alquiler los primeros meses y a la par que siga funcionando La Parada 
mientras se va implementando Santa Anita ,todo paso a paso pero sin Imponer.

----------


## casilla666

bueno algunas cosas se estan mejorando como por ejemplo :Stick Out Tongue: rimero dijeron que toda operacion seria mediante tarjetas ,ahora ya se dieron cuenta que no se ajusta a la realidad y dicen que eso sera opcional ,el que lo desea puede poner su maquinita y cobrar y pagar con tarjeta , en esa parte bien,ahora creo yo que necesariamente para que santa anita funcione bien ,pues la parada debe morir ,de lo contrario si funcionan los dos en simultaneo al final saldra venciendo la parada ,
en mi humilde opinion me gustaria que el mercado de santa anita funcione y la parada desaparesca ,debido a que veo mas comodidad ,para comenzar en cuestion de espacio 
,el que ha llevado mercaderia  a la parada engtre  el mediodia y las 4 o 5 de la tarde me dara la razon de que es un infierno una atracadera de camiones horrible  y si logras descargaR tu carga ,pues no puedes salir hasta que los demas lo hagan primero.En santa anita los espacios son muy grandes ,bien en eso 
ahora un abuso tremendo que la mayoria no sabe es que EMMSA  quiere acaparar el negocio de estiba es decir lo que es descarga ,quiere contratar a los estibadores y hacerles trabjar como 10 horas diarias y pagarles 25 soles diarios ,ahora deben juntarse entre 10 aprox y comprar ellos mismos una moto de carga ,y acuparse del mantenimiento de las mismas ,disculpen ,pero  ¡ QUE DESGRACIADOS ¡  en conclusion hay varias cosas que deben cambiar en santa anita ,

----------


## jara mariano

Lo del mercado de La Parada,no es una cuestion que de pronto se les ha ocurrido, viene de muchos anos atras, lo que paso es que nadie se ha atrevido a plantear el problema y ejecutarlo, debido a que las autoridades municipales tanto de Lima como de La Victoria recibian sus cuotas de parte de los comerciantes. Asi avanzo inexorable el tiempo, hasta que los comerciantes piensan ya que son duenos de esos locales, al extremo que algunos viven alli o en su defecto han alquilado a terceros. Ahora si a todo eso agregamos todos los incovenientes que ahora enfrenta La Parada, se hace necesario su modernizacion y para ello se necesita un mercado grande  muy grande en funcion del crecimiento geometrico de la poblacion capitalina... Escuche decir a un comerciante de La Parada,

----------


## jara mariano

uf se me fue, continuo..Escuche decir que Santa Anita era un mercado para un pais desarrollado no para el Peru.. eso pinta de cuerpo entero a esos comerciantes que les gusta el statu quo, quieren esta asi como estan eternamente sin importarles crecer, modernizarse, sin pagar impuestos, sin cuidar la calidad de lo alimentos porque en el Peru no existe un FDA... Habra una seria de justificaciones que se pueden dar para no querer trasladarlos, pero al final debe primar el sentido comun, porque ese mercado resulta pequeno y Santa Anita es lo ideal porque tiene 60 has que dara cabida y comodidad a los comerciantes, proveedores y al publico en general....Lo que si recomendaria al municipio de Lima es que considere un area dentro del mismo mercado para la venta minorista de tal manera que no se perjudique a esos pequenos comerciantes que vivian de esa actividad, en un campo tan grande es posible hacerlo pero de manera ordenada y moderna.

----------


## casilla666

JARA mariano :quisiera preguntarte ,¿ crees tu q todos los comerciantes mayoristas de la parada son como tu los describes ? me parece que haces mal al generalizar,para comenzar en la parad hay dos clases  bien marcadas
PRIMERO :ESTAN LOS Concesionarios de los puestos ,que son los responsables del puesto ,ellos pagan al mercado aprox 200 soles mensuales ,lo cual es un monto de risa ,creo yo ,ahora bien, estos ,lo que hacen por lo general es alquilar el puesto (aunque algunos lo trabajan ), el alquiler pues tiene muchos montos hay desde 50 soles diarios hasta los 3000 soles mensuales segun la ubicacion de estos , y del que alquile el puesto ,veran a un comerciante  que mueve todos los dias 30 toneladas de papa ,pues como gana mas ,puede pagar mas ¿ no ?,pero por lo general el promedio del alquiler a mi parecer esta en 1500 soles mensuales   
SEGUNDO :ESTAN LOS QUE ALquilan los puestos , o en mi caso los  q alquilan espacios temporales en los almacenes ,yo pago segun la cantidad que descargo ,pago por saco 0.40 centimos de sol diario asi lo maximo que pague en una ocasion fue de 1700 soles en un mes pero por lo general pago menos , 
ahora JARA mariano  AMI SI ME GUSTARIA IRME A SANTA ANITA A TRABAJAR ,pero NO si la municipalidad  de lima lo ve como un negocio ,y quiere imponer sus condiciones y sus reglas sin dar nada a cambio

----------


## casilla666

ahora ,jara mariano :te pregunto ¿ estas realmente enterado de las condiciones que la municipalidad de lima quiere imponer para el traslado ?
 coincido contigo en que la parada debe trasladarse a santa anita ,pero esto es una negociacion , ¿no? y acaso no es asi que en toda negociacion las dos partes deben salir 
contentas y satisfechas ,

----------


## jara mariano

Hasta donde se, las condiciones son que Santa Anita sea solo mayorista, que cada comerciante mayorista pague el equivalente a 4,000 soles mensuales por arrendamiento, con ello tiene acceso a camaras de refrigeracion, puestos de venta amplios y limpios debidamente amoblados, agua y desague, servicios sanitarios limpios y amplios, garages para sus abastecedores, iluminacion, y limpieza.. Ahora, siendo La Parada un centro que resulta muy pequeno para una ciudad como Lima, tratar de negociar un traslado me parece risible, porque un comerciante que es sensato, honesto y con aspiraciones mas grandes, no tiene porque discutir el traslado. Lo que posiblemente deben acordar es sobre  los precios del alquiler, pero que seguramente estan calculados en funcion de las ganancias de los mayoristas, que segun informacion periodistica con bastante altos. Otra cosa, sobre si deben usar tarjetas o dinero cash, eso puede ser de ambas formas. La tarjete evita el robo, pero los comerciantes parece que no quieren porque no quieren poner la maquinita necesaria y al parecer no quieren pagar sus impuestos reales, sino siempre hacer la trampita como es costumbre en el Peru.
Por otra parte los comerciante de La Parada deben saber que el area que ocupan es propiedad del distrito de La Victoria, y esa municipales esta en todo su derecho de decirles que se trasladen, ustedes no son duenos y hace mucho han podido comprar areas para hacer vuestro mercado privado, con tanto dinero que hay ganado con solo pagar la suma ridicula de 200 soles mensuales. A esos que alquilan deberia procesarlos por estafa y abuso.
Lo que si propuse a fin de que los comerciantes minoristas de La Parada no pierdan su trabajo, es que como el area es tan grande en Santa Anita, el municipio podria instalar un area para los minoristas con el fin de que no pierdan su trabajo y el publico que iba a la Parada a comprar por menos lo siga haciendo con el fin de ahorrar algo de su economia, asi las cosas creo que iran mejor.. Seamos sensatos, el Peru debe aspirar a ser un pais moderno.

----------


## casilla666

a ver aclaremos algo: en un principio se hablo de un alquiler de 4400 soles pero ahora ya se esta negociando otro precio,pero no es cierto que ese precio incluya acceso a camaras de refrigeracion ni estacionamiento para los abastecedores ni servicio de almacenaje ni servicio de estibadores  ,todo eso es otro costo ,que es muy alto comparado con los actuales .
ahora dices tu que es risible una negociacion ,¿que significa esto ?que debemos aceptar todo lo que nos digan , no me parece.
ahora dices tu que segun informaciones periodisticas las ganancias en la parada son muy altas,primero que me párece que no deberias opinar basado solo en informacion periodistica sino con informacion de experiencia .es cierto que hay muchos comerciantes que si son de mucho dinero ,pero no todos los mayoristas lo son ,yo he visto en muchos casos irse a la bancarrota ejemplo : si compras un producto en chacra (ojo que la mayoria de ajos se compra al contado en chACRA)( ajos por ejemplo )en 7.00 soles y si aun esta fresco va a mermar , lo llevas a ala parada y bajo de precio digamos que el nuevo precio es 1.50 estas perdiendo 5.50 soles x 40 toneladas son 220 mil soles que pierdas ,claro que a veces tambien sucede lo contrario y en ocasiones las ganancias son muy buenas  ,pero lo que tu no tomas en cuenta que la mayoria de comerciantes asumen muchos riesgos . 
otra cosa dices tu que el costo de alquiler debe estar calculado segun las ganancias de los mayoristas . a mi no me parece ,exageremos un poco ,si cada mayorista gana 5 mil soles diarios entonces segun tu podrian pagar 2 mil soles diarios ,¿ crees que esto esta bien ? a mi no me parece .creo yo que siendo la administardora EMMSA  UNA EMPREesa municipal deberia cobrar de alquiler solo  un precio modico ,que le permita operar sin ninguna dificultad para que opere y asegure el buen funcionamiento de l mercado .otra cosa seria si fuera un administrador privado ¿ o no ?
ahora con respecto a lo de la maquinita ahi tienes razon a medias ,es cierto que a muchos no les conviene  esa manera de trabajo pero tambien es cierto que a la parada van a comprar muchas personas que no manejan tarjetas ,y no creo que lo hagan , ¿ que pasa con ellos ?
ahora donde si te doy la razon es con respecto a los que tienen la concesion de ,los puestos ,ellos son los mas interesados en que la parada no se mueva

----------


## jara mariano

Casilla, primero debes entender lo que lees, de lo contrario jamas podriamos conversar adecuadamente
Muy bien ya negociaron el alquiler, osea ya estan de acuerdo en algo y desde luego si han negociado ya, eso tambien quiere decir que se trasladan los que desean si o si. 
Digo que es risible negociar el traslado,porque simplemente la razon es totalmente cierta, La  Parada resulta pequeno para la poblacion de Lima que ha crecido exponencialmente..por lo tanto no hay razon para negociar. Ademas uds no son duenos de esos puestos, es la municipalidad de La Victoria. 
Dime como no va a tener muy buenas ganancias si pagan la irrisoria suma de 200 soles al mes.? Ahora jamas me imaginaria que un comerciante mayorista que desde luego se ha metido a ese negocio y es porque domina el negocio, pierda asi como lo dices con respeto al ajo, eso es increible, porque primeramente el ajo no es tan perecible, se puede mantener en buenas condiciones por algun tiempo si lo sabes almacenar., por lo tanto yo conozco que en muy pocas ocasiones tendrias una perdida y estoy seguro que no afectaria al extremo que te vayas a la banca rota..En todo caso si eso ocurre, entonces no eres comerciante pues.. 
No dije segun las ganancias, eso seria tonto, dije que seguramente el calculo de 4,000 soles mensuales que puso la municipalidad es en funcion de las ganancias que estiman.. de acuerdo?? Ya me dijiste que han negociado, por lo tanto sera en funcion de todas maneras de vuestros ingresos promedio mensual. 
Ahora lee bien, entiende y continuamos conversando, pero de pronto mientras pase un poco mas de tiempo..tu mismo ya estaras instalado, contento y feliz en un mercado moderno y ya no sera necesario que pagues alquiler a un tercero inmoral que arrienda lo que no es suyo, sino a tu municipalidad que te dara todo el apoyo para que progreses.

----------

